

Climategate and a hand-holding analysis of raw-data homogenisation - cwb
http://wattsupwiththat.com/2009/12/08/the-smoking-gun-at-darwin-zero/

======
mistermann
Damn, no discussion, I was curious to see in what manner this article would be
deemed irrelevant....."nothing to see here, move along Deniers".

